# Keeping Red-eyed Tree Frog Frog (Agalychnis callidryas) with D. Tinctorius



## Narythan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, 

What do you think (or have experienced, maybe) about keeping a couple RETF with D. Tinctorius, in the same Terrarium? 

The terrarium is a Exo-terra 45x45x60 (cm), fully planted with bromeliads, mosses, ferns and orchids, has coco-panel on each side and a background made with polyurethane, m. driftwood, cork bark, coco-husk and some smal-med. pots. It's maturing for about 2-3 months. 

Judging by the humidity, temperature (which gets higher near the lamps), the size of the terrarium (and the location that each frog occupies(Ticts - Terrestrial RETF - Arboreal)) I think that it can be plausible.

Thank you.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i woudl personally not do it, the RETF woudl require large crikets when they mature which can cause damage to some sleeping darts, not to mention your plants.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

If your going to attempt it, I would suggest securing some sort of food dish such as a small plastic container to one of the sides of the tank about halfway up.

put the treefrog food items such as crickets and roaches into this dish. this will keep these larger food items away from the tincs, so they don't bother them. a full grown cricket can injure or at least annoy a tinc.

keep the sides of the food dish clean so the crickets can't climb out. also drill a few small holes in the bottom so it doesn't fill with water.

when i kept retf they would wake up and perch on the food dish waiting for a meal


----------



## Narythan (Apr 1, 2009)

I hadn't thought of it that way. But ain't adult D. Tinctorius morph Patricia capable of eating adult _Gryllus assimilis_?


Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

No they are not, adult crikets are too big for a tinct and they are not as aggresive as terriblis when it comes to feeding.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Most tincs may only eat up a 1/8" and maybe possibly a 1/4" cricket at the most. Mine will usually only take 1/8" but thats pushing it.

Also feeding the tf's a little food more often will also help in you having less crickets wandering around.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Narythan said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think (or have experienced, maybe) about keeping a couple RETF with D. Tinctorius, in the same Terrarium?


Im I the only one thats thinking sleeping patterns? The RETF is nocturnal the Tinc is not. Having lights on at night for the RETF would mess with the sleep of the Tinc. 

This question was asked not long ago and it seems like the light/sleep pattern was the biggest concern . . . If my memory serves me right.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/32527-darts-red-eyed-tree-frogs.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/22063-planning-community-tank-right-way.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/13519-red-eyes-leucomelas-together.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/8457-can-i-mix-my-poison-dart-frogs.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3756-mixing-tinctorius.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/1092-mixing-species-animals-big-displays.html

The search function is your friend.


----------



## Narythan (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you all.

I decided and I will build another terrarium for the RETF, in the future.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd say that RETF are so nervous any tank companion would be unsettling for them.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'd say that RETF are so nervous any tank companion would be unsettling for them.


I've never thought of red eyes as nervous, I find them to be practically bullet proof as long as they are not kept too wet. The two major issues would be that of food size for the two frogs, and red eyes do not appreciate constant high humidity like darts, it leaves them very prone to bacterial infections.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Related to Tony's point, red eyes require better ventilation than we provide for darts. Lack of sufficient ventilation will kill tree frogs.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I had an old friend-- and a decent frogger-- that kept a female RETF with a group of auratus. But this was a 110-125 gallon tank if my memory serves me right, and the RETF was fed frozen, thawed crickets. Therefore, stress from large crickets on the darts was not a problem.

I'm sure if the tank was large enough to have different microclimates / temperature gradient and had good ventilation (required for tree frogs), it would be possible.

But most exo terras are not large enough IMO.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I could see a larger tank like that having a good enough humidity gradient to keep dart and tree frogs both happy, but I agree that none of the exo-terras are big enough.


----------

